# My Protien



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Any body got any reviews on their Total Gainer powder? Seems quite good value at £20 for a 6lb tub so was thinking of trying some.

Any thoughts?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

specifically that powder..no idea..

my protein are a dependable supplier.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Why bother with weight gainers, when your kitchen cupboards are full of carbs, get a decent protein and add your own carbs, like oats, banana ect, in Asda, 1 kilo of oats costs 69p, do the maths!!!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I take it you have been to their house and seen inside their cupboards - you stalker!

The OP might not like oats etc so you can't assume stuff.

A few lads in the gym have myprotein T shirts on, I see plenty of positive feedback on here and other sites - like Cal says they have a good rep.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

At the end of the day protein is protien


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well what is the carb source of the gainer in my experience, part managed a supplement store, thats not saying much but you do get to know the products, and test them!!!, that the carb source isn't always the best, there are obviously some better than others, but my advice came down to, spend your money on quality protein and find your own carbs source to add to it, and if you can't find a complex carb that you can eat, then maybe you should think about another sport/pastime, and the gaineris full of carbs with about 30% protein, so for £20 your are getting 2kilo of carbs, poor return for your hard earned if you ask me, and really to answer your question,if you are progressive weight training I would expect the staples to be in your cupboards....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw wasnt recommending MP ....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

London1976 said:


> At the end of the day protein is protien


No it isn't you can say I had six eggs for that meal and got 30 grams of protein, but you can't say I had 6 pieces of whole meal bread and got 30 grams of protein, yet if you read the nutrition label it would sugest that!!, just like if I put a quality protein on the table, hydrolised isolates, peptide bonded, made by cold process, then put the same weight tub of H&B Body Fortress protein on and asked a hundred guys (in the know) to choose, I'm pretty sure I would have the H&B Gash left on my hands, half price or not, its still over priced [email protected].


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

erm so who knows why body fortress is specifically crAp...

ive also spouted about how bad it is...

H&B profile looked ok when i had a quick look in shop.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Protein is not protein, its companies like My Protein that want everyone to think that.

Tuna is pretty much carb and fat free but it only has 14 amino acids, whole eggs are protein and fat but contain all 22 aminos needed by the human body, it is the only SOLID food to do this. Our Extreme Pro-6 does too, I wonder if Holland & Barrat or My Protein can say the same.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Myprotein are actually a pretty good company.

Quick delivery, vast range of products at competitive prices.

Offer you pretty much any type of whey or blend you could ask for.

Might not have pro-6.... btw what are the 6 sources for that extreme?

Ive always been taught 20 amino acids extreme, to make protein anyways. Body can synth non essential from essential etc... How comes you keep saying 22??


----------



## swifty99 (Jan 1, 2009)

i tried some after using the extreme protein and the taste of my protein was horrid. lets say am back on extreme


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Really?

You try choc mint???? one of the best whey's ive tried!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

at moment there doin good deal if u by bulk. being a tight ass iv just ordered 10lb of NON FLAVORED protein dont no what gonna teast like but fort [email protected] try anything once and only cost 30quid.

also my protein do good range of carb powder but first thing in orning dont think u can beat bunging some oats in your shake.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There are 22 amino acids found in human muscle tissue, the same in whole eggs.

Extreme Pro-6 and the old Extreme Protein had all 22 due to the blend we choose having 20 reglar amino acids and another 4 aminos bonded to create the other 2 present in a human muscle biopsy.

My protein may be cheap, they innovate nothing and copy other people who develop new products.They may be cheap but they have not taken the science of bodybuilding forward one step.


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

I disagree with that Extreme. They offer a good section where you can design your own product to suite you. I think this is a step forward considering you can't customise your own product anywhere else (that I know of).

Their products are cheap. Perfect for a student or likewise with little excess cash. But even though their cheap, I always got good results from them.

Now, having more money available to spend I do buy 'premium' brands, but most of their products are 'copied' from other companies. If not the whole formulas, at least the bulk of them.

At the end of the day, 90% of the protein supplements out there are more or less the same in content. It's just up to the individual taste buds and personal results that will keep them coming back for more. Oh and price!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Dan, tell me one product My Protein have that is unique to them or other companies have copied from them?

When we brought out Build & Recover NOBODY was doing time released proteins in a PWO shake, various companies are now tho.

There's nothing the same as our Liquid Fury available, Plasmajet comes close but doesn't have D-Mannitol.

Yes you can tailor your own products at My Protein but they aren't offering any cutting edge ingredients and many people are copying branded companies products anyway, why do you think they introduced the MP Max range?


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

Well in terms of products, yes they are the same as most brands. I just meant that the idea of customising your own supplement is pretty cool and does make them unique in that respect. Far example I wanted a product a few years ago similar to cyclone, went on there and made it up myself for £10 cheaper. Just things like that I meant.

In terms of their products, I'd say they are a good solid bulk brand. Good for bumping up your daily intakes etc.

I haven't tried any of your products so i can't pass comment. Is Extreme Nutrition your brand? Did you start it from scratch?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It is my brand and I started from scratch 10.5 years ago.

If you want something similar to cyclone you should try our Build & Recover, with your Musclechat discount it's only £22.50 for 20 servings which is about £20 less than Cyclone and would have saved you another tenner more than your My Protein mix.

B&R also contains kre-alkalyn and HMB too so in my opinion a superior formlua too.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

both liquid fury and b&r are awesome products tbh they do what they say even tho i have to take insuin with b & r but thats my body for you after liquid fury on wed first time back in 6 months i was pumped beyond beleif and deliberately didn't train heavy

my protein is as said a cheap company for a added bit of protein but can't beat eggs will be trying extremes protein soon also


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

If the average well trained bodybuilder was to take the entire range of suppliments would they still get the individual EFFECTS & BENIFITS and also have room for proper food?

Not singling out extremes selection (just his are well explained/described)

if you had protein in morning, with fat burners, then liquid fury b4 workout the build n recover after then the slow digesting one before bed plus any other I've missed

then would you know what was working and would you body suffer or benifit.?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you remove Lean-R from the equation because it's a stimulant to increase metabolism and Liquid Fury because it'spurely designed to cause a pump by increasing blood plasma volume then the rest of the products ARE food, albeit in a powdered form.

I cannot see how you think your body would suffer. You'd probably suffer more by eating tuna at each meal due to it's poor amino acid profile.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I wasn't saying I think your body would suffer, I was just asking a question. I'm just trying to gain as much of an understanding as possible.

Thanks for pointing out that Lr & Lf are stimulents and others are food based, makes it easier. And I'll get my head around the fact that the other are food suppliments not replacements.

thank


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No Scooby, Lean-R is a herbal based stimulant, Liquid Fury is a blood plasma volumiser which increases your blood volume pre workout or pre comp so you get a bigger pump making you look fuller.

When you say they are food supplements not replacements, you are right to a degree but food is food whether it's powdered, solid, mushy, soup, or any other form you can think of.

Quality supplements are just food that's engineeered to suit the requirements of a hard training athlete. You could live on supplements, just as the people on the Space station have done for the last 3 years or so.

Solid food gets broken down to the same stuff as supplements do, protein becomes amino acids, carbs become sugars and fibre pecomes poop!

It's not that complicated really although some people/companies would like you to think it is.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I couldn't agree more with what extreme has said in his last two posts.

Eating lots of tuna for example can increase the chances of getting methylmercury poisoning, particularly not good for children or younger women + its not the richest in amino acids.... I believe it contains 13/14 aminos.... as opposed to chicken and beefs 18!

Supps are basically food on nitrous oxide, consider it like your typical chicken breast x3... purely because of the quicker absorption.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hulak, what types of side effects are you thinking of?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Hulak, what types of side effects are you thinking of?


I think Hulak means bruising from your missus when she sees all the attention you get from the ladies due to increased muscle size. :becky:

Hulak ur sucking menthol.


----------



## aniston (Jul 1, 2010)

Fitz13 said:


> Any body got any reviews on their Total Gainer powder? Seems quite good value at £20 for a 6lb tub so was thinking of trying some.
> 
> Any thoughts?


No idea about it. Do you have any one?


----------



## will78 (Jul 26, 2010)

freddee said:


> Well what is the carb source of the gainer in my experience, part managed a supplement store, thats not saying much but you do get to know the products, and test them!!!, that the carb source isn't always the best, there are obviously some better than others, but my advice came down to, spend your money on quality protein and find your own carbs source to add to it, and if you can't find a complex carb that you can eat, then maybe you should think about another sport/pastime, and the gaineris full of carbs with about 30% protein, so for £20 your are getting 2kilo of carbs, poor return for your hard earned if you ask me, and really to answer your question,if you are progressive weight training I would expect the staples to be in your cupboards....


Totally agree mate, i do my own PWO drink using unflavoured protein and carbs. Add a little cordial to the water with some L-Tyrosine and L-Glatamine and the job is good!!


----------

